# Fotos mit 300 DPI ?



## Kopernikus (7. September 2004)

Hallo, 
bitte wer kann mir sagen bzw. schreiben ob es möglich ist Fotos gleich mit 
300 DPI aufzunehmen um sie danach in eine Druckerei geben zu können ohne
das die meckern. 
Ich kann die Pixel und andere Dinge zu ändern, aber die DPI Größe bleibt immer bei 72. Bei vielen Fotos ist es doch blöd alle noch einmal in einem Fotoprogramm
zu bearbeiten.
Als Camera habe ich die Canon Power Shot S 50.
Danke Thomas


----------



## Leola13 (7. September 2004)

Hai,

so ganz hab ich Deine Frage nicht verstanden. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin ist die Canon eine 5 MB Kamera.
Wenn Du sie, wie auch immer (Handbuch), auf  größte Auflösung stellst solltest Du eine RAW/JPEg Datei bekommen, die Du mit 300 dpi ausdrucken lassen kannst. Bis A4 sicherlich möglich, genau Umrechnung/Auflösung musst Du hier im Forum mal suchen.

Wenn Du aber mit einer geringen Auflösung fotografierst, wird dir eine "Hochrechnung", ausser Qualitätsverlusten nichts bringen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Kopernikus (7. September 2004)

Ja genau komme ich mit dem Problem auch noch nicht klar.
Wenn ich mit der höchsten Auflösung (2592x1944) arbeite ist dann die DPI
Größe nicht mehr so entscheident? Ich dachte immer man muß DPI und Pixel
unabhängig von einander einstellen und die Pixel`s haben nicht unbedingt
was mit DPI  zu tun.
Thomas


----------



## megabit (7. September 2004)

Normalerweise macht eine Kamera immer nur jpgs mit 72 dpi. Ich an deiner Stelle würde die Fotos mit der größten Pixelanzahl fotografieren (5mp).

Das ist gigantisch groß. Die Bilder dann in Photoshop auf 10 x 15 und 300 dpi ändern und schon ists fertig.


----------



## Kopernikus (7. September 2004)

Genau das habe ich befürchtet. Ich muß jedes Bild noch mal anfassen.
Also die Bildgröße verkleinern und meinem Fotoprogramm sagen es soll
die ursprüngliche Größe beibehalten, dann wird das Bild kleiner (in cm) hatt aber 
mehr DPI.
Ich glaub jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden
Thomas


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (7. September 2004)

IrfanView > BatchKonvertierung -> fertich is die Laube.


----------

